

US Occupations Over Time - cwan
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2009/09/occupations_ove.html

======
bumbledraven
I was hoping this would show something like this:

[http://www.heritage.org/research/nationalsecurity/cda06-02.c...](http://www.heritage.org/research/nationalsecurity/cda06-02.cfm)

~~~
lucumo
I'm glad it didn't. Although the graph in the article could use a bit more
detail.

------
param
When I read the title on HN I thought it was going to be about military
occupations :-)

------
Perceval
NB: The graph in the link shows only male occupations. If you click through
the graph you can see both male and female occupations.

Two major trends: the near disappearance of Farmer and Farm Laborer; and, the
sharp influx of women into the workforce from 1950 to 1960.

------
locopati
Has anyone found the keyword for computer-related jobs? I've tried filtering
on 'software', 'computer', 'information', 'engineer' (which does have results
but no computer-specific ones aside from EE). Or do those get lumped under
'Professional - Misc'?

~~~
lacker
It's using categories that were defined in 1950. So they presumably had to
lump computer jobs into something else.

------
ggrot
Fascinating. I noticed that the fraction of managers/owners appears to have
shot up faster than any other category in the last 30 years or so.

~~~
whatusername
Isn't that part of the complaint about western economies?

Too many middle managers, not enough people doing/making things.

